# Moro Blue S3



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone find me a picture of a new shape S3 in Moro Blue?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No, but it sounds lovely. 

Ignoring the chav bling stuff, this A3 is moro :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nope - but I can find you:

Silver:










White:










Dolphin Grey?










Papaya Orange:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I really like it in the grey :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

You missed the fastest colour


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh, and it gives me another excuse to post this:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I still can't find a picture anywhere on the wonder web.

Someone must be able to find one by now....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Has to be white or orange (not that I like orange myself) IMO otherwise it will just melt into the background and look too much like another A3. I had a Moro Blue TT225C in 02 and it looked great, but the S3 is very colour sensitive IMO.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdnpics/moroS3.jpg

Not a real one though..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Papaya Orange:


Apparently the S3 comes in Solar Orange and not Papaya. I got corrected about this on TSN the other day :wink:


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Just look at the A3 S-Lines in that color on the used locator.

It's not as if the S3 looks much different.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

But that's not the challenge :roll:

My friend has ordered an S3 in this colour and neither of us can find any 'real' pics anywhere.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Do I get bonus points for finding one in this color?

http://www.mobile.de/SIDzEOzIOeFiKA55M1 ... 252542797&


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mark88 said:


> Do I get bonus points for finding one in this color?


No but you deserve a good kicking for posting it :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Papaya Orange:
> ...


Best color for the S3 IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Papaya Orange:
> ...


I thought that was called Ford ASBO :lol:


----------

